# Gemmy fog juice quality?



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

hey i just got 2 half gallons of gemmy fog juice....i was just wondering, is this stuff good juice? it was like 18 dollars for both...so i went for it


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Don't know about Gemmy fog juice, but the Fitco stuff I got this weekend was brown and chunky. I was able to return it and got 2 gallons of Spirit fog juice.


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

ewwwww


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Otaku said:


> Don't know about Gemmy fog juice, but the Fitco stuff I got this weekend was brown and chunky. I was able to return it and got 2 gallons of Spirit fog juice.


you made me nervous there, I just checked the 2 gallons I bought today, looks burnt red and no chunks. I guess it is a good idea to check your stuff out so you're not let down on the big night.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

wow, im gonna open mine right now and look!

edit:

nice and clear!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Beepem said:


> nice and clear!


yours is clear? mine is red colored. wierd.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

ive never seen fog juice that isnt clear.....is yours water based? mine is


----------

